
SpringSled reaches 130k waiting list for private beta - SpringSled
http://springsled.com/
======
byoung2
I see that the domain was only registered on 6/30/2014, your Beta List page
was created on 7/3/2014, and you have only 126 followers on Twitter. It is a
bit hard to believe that you got 130k signups for your beta with such a
limited time frame with very little actual content to show. Perhaps this is a
test of the "nothing attracts a crowd like a crowd" theory? Or maybe your
referral deal (5 friends using your code = 12 months free) is causing fake
signups?

